# 60D tips n tricks?



## TeeZeeMee

i just bought my first dslr today, and its a *drumroll* canon 60D! 
i love it to death! bout to go out tonight and play with it.

if anyone has any pointers or just advice in general bout this beaut, please share?


----------



## Scraptag

No, just play.  Is this your first dslr?  If it is, I would just advise to make sure that your ss is up high enough to get sharp pictures, and to step back, because being too close effects your depth of field.


----------



## Big Mike

Congrats.

Here's a tip.  Change "60D tips n tricks?" to "*Photography* tips n tricks?"
The 60D, like all other cameras, is just a tool...and is no better than the person operating it.


----------



## TeeZeeMee

thanks big mike! im starting to learn that more and more


----------



## gsgary

Make sure you put a lens on it before you go out


----------



## TeeZeeMee

haha got 2 to choose from now


----------



## iresq

After you get a little comfort with your 60D, here is something neat you may want to look into - back button focus.


----------



## o hey tyler

iresq said:


> After you get a little comfort with your 60D, here is something neat you may want to look into - back button focus.



Yes OP. You'll want to learn this when you are ready.


----------



## MLeeK

The same as any DSLR... learn the exposure triangle. Learn about good composition. Learn about focus, DOF and how to achieve it. HAVE FUN!!!
Here's some great starter tutorials Digital Photography Tips and Tutorials
Keith (KMH) has a great link in his signature for starters. 
Here's my favorite basic composition website Guidelines for Better Photographic Composition.


----------



## gsgary

Try using aperture priority, try shooting wide apertures (small F stop eg. f2.8-F4 or the lowest number yours will go, less will be in focus) and then shoot some small apertures ( high numbers F11-F18 don't go too high because it can start to effect sharpness) when you get home and load them on your computer you will be able to see how apertures effect your shots


----------



## Diffuser

Change default setting to "Warn" that you are shooting without Memory Card. 

1. Menu
2. First Tab (Shooting1)
3. Change 'Release shutter without card' to Disable.

Not that this has happened to me before ... :roll:


----------



## JSER

TeeZeeMee said:


> i just bought my first dslr today, and its a *drumroll* canon 60D!
> i love it to death! bout to go out tonight and play with it.
> 
> if anyone has any pointers or just advice in general bout this beaut, please share?



Great camera this is what you may want to try as I have the same camera







Its perfect for fast action shots


----------



## shortpants

Pretty general question if we don't know your experience level. Reading the manual is a good place to start though regardless


----------



## TeeZeeMee

sorry! im pretty new! been reading plenty of good articles tho now


----------

